# Eartheater mouth problem.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, well after a few days of attempting to fix this issue i have decided to see what everyone else's opinion is on the matter. My Female Red hump geo ever since i got her has been slightly weak since shes very picky on foods. So i now found a food that she likes and she has started to eat. She is so enthusiastic that she over extended her upper lip and it gets stuck some times, i have always had to intervene and push it back so it retracts. It was fixed for about 3 days and now she has done it again. Any ideas? has anyone ever had this problem.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never heard of this before until I read this thread.
http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=18762
Hopefully it helps as there isn't much information about this problem on the web.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, it is really tough to find a solution although i have been able to fix it for her multiple times, she still can eat with it out but i was hoping to breed her and the big male so she wouldn't be able to mouthbrood, i may try some surgery. Learn what does what in the fished mouth and give it a shot. but thats my last resort.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Cichlids have a complicated mechanism that lets them protrude their mouths. She's probably injured some part of it -- broken, strained, dislocated, whatever. If you can get her to eat foods that don't incline her to get it stuck, it might heal on its own with rest.

There's an excellent forum at http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/index.php with many very experienced cichlid keepers. Someone there may be able to give you good advice.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the forum, I do think she did injure it but if i try to feed her shes very aggressive either way lol so it is almost bound to happen.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well looks like feeding her one on one really helped, she is a lot more active and looks stronger. she is able to retract it on her own now.

Odd thing i noticed today was in big als Barrie they had two cichlids with the same problem.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Tropicana said:


> Well looks like feeding her one on one really helped, she is a lot more active and looks stronger. she is able to retract it on her own now.


That's excellent news. Let's hope she heals up well enough to mouthbrood!

Keep us informed.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks bae i will. I also forgot to mention that the fish in big als must have had this for a long time, one of them appeared to have the mechanism that was stuck started protruding out of the fishes nose and clearly could not be fixed.


----------

